# hunting bands for 3/8 steel shot



## namazu

Hi guys i target shooting and shot at dove on a wire . I hit in ribs and he still was able to fly away. There was feathers falling while he did . Im shooting 3/8 steel with a single layer t.b.g. My question is there a band set up specific for 3/8 steel to give it good power with out being to much for 3/8 steel ? It seems if it were alittle stronger i would of dropped him . Some may say go bigger but i realy want to use 3/8steel. Thank you guys i figured this is the best place to ask .


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

Try double tapered 20-15mm TG , you could go double 25-20 but you wouldn't gain anything unless you stepped up ammo size. The other possibility also would be to shoot lead at same size...would step up energy considerably!

Tim.


----------



## namazu

Thank you tim i never considered using lead ammo that size. Ill see about getting 9mm lead thanks again.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

I have 12mm lead and 12mm steel....the lead weighs nearly twice the amount so has much more energy when it hits...although travels slower.....best thing is to try and buy a mould to make your own,lead balls are expensive to buy.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

I use 20-15mm Tbg really good setup for huntig


----------



## namazu

Thank you for your answer sharpshooter II recently started tying my own bands and look to get tools needed for cutting my own rubber . Going to hobby lobby for rolecutter amnd healing mat. I see lots of hunting pics by people using 3/8 steel on forum. Thankyou namazu


----------



## namazu

Im sorry sharpshooter II but what lenght are you cutting the bands ?


----------



## erniepc1

Really need a little more info. Band length? Draw length? Need 5x to 6x stretch factor for max power. What was the estimated kill distance vs your standard target range? I am still a beginner compared to the experience on the board here. I seem to see and practice the common thought of shooting a similar size steel for target and lead for pest control/hunt. ie: 1/2 inch steel and 44/45 cal lead. Check out the thread here on hunting setups.

Shoot straight and enjoy life!

Ernie


----------



## namazu

Thankyou Ernie im new also about four months . My draw lenght is 41 inches at 3/4 butterflydraw behind my ear. The bands are theraband gold single layer at 1in. Tapered down to 5/8 in. Lenght from fork to pouch is 8 inches. This is what i use for my target load . I see many on forum doing well hunting with similar set up . I hope this helps . Im eaver cor answers dove season is next month . And we have an invasive species of dove aisian variety worthy of death and the pot.


----------



## namazu

Tim hi i read what you sugested about 12 mm lead balls and getting a mould i do have access to free lead tire wieghts great idea i saw moulds from milbro in u.k. Cant afford it quite yet . Ill check shooting supply places for an alternate. Thankyou.


----------



## rockslinger

I got my .44 cal double mold from Track of the wolf about $27 including shipping

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/1202/2/LEE-440-DC


----------



## erniepc1

Oneproudmeximan

100 Post Club



Registered









246 posts

LocationAmerica the free

Posted 12 August 2014 - 09:55 PM

 
bill herriman latex tubes
9.4 lead
44 inch draw


Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## namazu

To oneproudmexican thats some nice shooting is that a seal sniper in pic been hearing alot buzz about that slinger


----------



## erniepc1

namazu said:


> To oneproudmexican thats some nice shooting is that a seal sniper in pic been hearing alot buzz about that slinger


Thought you might like this. Check the hunting setup thread or Pm him direct.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

namazu said:


> Tim hi i read what you sugested about 12 mm lead balls and getting a mould i do have access to free lead tire wieghts great idea i saw moulds from milbro in u.k. Cant afford it quite yet . Ill check shooting supply places for an alternate. Thankyou.


My mould was a lot cheaper than the milbro ones although the milbro ones do look much better than mine,but if you have access to lead you really need to try it.


----------



## Aefr

I got a similar draw length. Id use a 1in to 3/4in taper at 10 or 11 inches from tie to pouch. Ive taken fur with this set up at close range.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

namazu said:


> Tim hi i read what you sugested about 12 mm lead balls and getting a mould i do have access to free lead tire wieghts great idea i saw moulds from milbro in u.k. Cant afford it quite yet . Ill check shooting supply places for an alternate. Thankyou.


Lee molds are inexpensive. I just bought a double cavity .44 ($19.99 plus shipping) from MidwayUSA. You can also get an inexpensive melter and ladle, and that is all you need, besides protective gear, to start casting.

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?userSearchQuery=round+ball+mold

If you want to cast a lot of balls at a time, you can get a two caliber (.44/.50 or .30/.36) gang mold from Zyner Bass Shop for under $30.00 plus shipping.

http://www.zeiners.com/doit/slingshotpellet.html

I have and use both Lee and Do-It molds. The Lee molds cast very nice, perfect balls, the Do-It balls are a bit rough, but I can't tell any difference in accuracy. The double cavity Lee molds are about as fast as the Do-It gang molds, because the Lees have a sprue cutter, but you have to manually twist the balls off from the sprue with the Do-It. Also, I have not had success casting with the Do-It molds and Lee melter. The melter (mine is old and rusty) doesn't get the lead hot enough to heat the gang molds properly, so I use an LPG stove. A new, clean Lee melter would most likely work fine.


----------



## namazu

Hi Henry in panama thanks for the links you post im likeing the price of those molds . Now we are talking the price is more to my liking . Thankyou


----------



## namazu

Hi Henry in panama thanks for the links you post im likeing the price of those molds . Now we are talking the price is more to my liking . Thankyou


----------



## namazu

Hi everyone i just want to take the time to thank everyone for your suggestions .Since i started slingshot the discoveries keep on coming. I learned alof from all of you i thank tim of suffolk slingshots . And earnypc1 also Henry in panama got get me a seal sniper . A bomb i found a similar band set up from simple shot ordered the precut bands to make some and thank you too . I definatly will get a mold and make some lead 9mm and and .44 thanks again .


----------



## Nicholson

I never used 9 before. If you shot it in the head it would have died. I personally wouldn't use anything less then .40 cal. The last hen I shot I used .50 cal steel and it took off half it's head. 3/8 lead prob would have worked, sorry you didn't catch it. Woulda been a good meal


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

namazu said:


> To oneproudmexican thats some nice shooting is that a seal sniper in pic been hearing alot buzz about that slinger


Yeah that's my catty


----------

